# Do I undo this and start again



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This pattern is King Cole 3458. I would love to know what everybody thinks about this and whether I should undo it and start again. I realize now that I should have done the garter stitch border on a size or two smaller needle than the main piece. I didn't for some reason and the edges don't sit flat. I did make a change in the pattern. It's supposed to be knitted in 3 panels and I've done it all together which is working out nicely. It's just that border. Do I start again? Or can I live with it and call a design element?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't undo it. It is lovely. When you are done, wash and block it and it will like flat. You have put so much work into it. You could also do a single crochet all around when done or do an attached icord bind off. This will give your afghan a nice fram and stability.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I rather like the effect but it really is how you feel about it. The pattern is very beautiful and you are doing a good job. I always say if you are going to feel bad about it every time you look at it then frog.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Don't undo it. It is lovely. When you are done, wash and block it and it will like flat. You have put so much work into it. You could also do a single crochet all around when done or do an attached icord bind off. This will give your afghan a nice fram and stability.


I agree, it is lovely! Blocking it should solve your problem...


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful work; I would leave it as is unless it really bothers you. Know I could live with it.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I kind of like the soft ruffle effect. Especially since it is uniform where it gathers in. Looks like it is supposed to be that way to me. I'd leave it alone. However, as posted earlier, you can probably "tame" it using the suggestions from others.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Undo it? No way! If you're unhappy with the way the border "ruffles" (I think it's neat!) block it well and the edges should lie flat. I think it is just lovely as it is. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful work...the edge looks like a ruffle ... I like the effect.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a lace blanket and when you block it the edge will even out.. or it should even out.. of course I can't say for sure but I do think lace projects grow about a inch or so and this is just enough for your border to lay flat... if it doesn't then its your design element! just tell people you like a frilly edge


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Goodness what lovely work ! I honestly had to look twice to see what you were writing about ! The edging has a soft flutted look to it against the regimented patterned panels . I think it looks lovely . If you have to I wouldn't undo it, I would pick up the stitches at the beginning of the pattern then cut off the ribbing and work it back again with the smaller needles.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I rather like the "ruffle" that this created. I wouldn't rip it out and start again unless you just can't live with it. I would make sure to do the same as on the other end to make them match. I also would not depend on blocking to take this out because I'm not sure it will.

It is beautiful, and very well worked.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I like it, too, but I think when you block it it will lay flat. It's a lovely pattern.

Will you post a picture of the blocked piece, please?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

susieO said:


> I agree, it is lovely! Blocking it should solve your problem...


Me too..Beautiful blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ulrika said:


> Don't undo it. It is lovely. When you are done, wash and block it and it will like flat. You have put so much work into it. You could also do a single crochet all around when done or do an attached icord bind off. This will give your afghan a nice fram and stability.


Thank you, I haven't learnt how to do an icord bind off yet. I better learn how to do it. (One thing I'm sure about since joining this wonderful site is how little I know about knitting) I can crochet, although I don't do that very often. Thank you for your help. If I finish it I will post a pic.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gloriam said:



> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


Thank you, I must admit I wasn't looking forward to doing it 💞


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I like it the way it is and thought it was a design element.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is beautiful! Don't touch a thing just continue on. Please post pics when all finished!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

gloriam said:


> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


same here! :thumbup:


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I rather like the "ruffle" that this created. I wouldn't rip it out and start again unless you just can't live with it. I would make sure to do the same as on the other end to make them match. I also would not depend on blocking to take this out because I'm not sure it will.
> 
> It is beautiful, and very well worked.


I agree I like the way it looks.The diamonds and cables look perfect.

I don't think blocking will flatten it out and I wouldn't even try. In fact I would lift and stretch the edge a little bit and emphasize the ruffles.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pamjlee said:


> I rather like the effect but it really is how you feel about it. The pattern is very beautiful and you are doing a good job. I always say if you are going to feel bad about it every time you look at it then frog.


Thank you. I was kind of sitting on the fence about it. I don't hate it , I think I could live with it. I really wanted to know how everyone felt about it. The woman I'm making it for loves it, but you know a little doubt and you wonder if you should start again. However next time I make it, it will be correct💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cathyknits said:


> I like it, too, but I think when you block it it will lay flat. It's a lovely pattern.
> 
> Will you post a picture of the blocked piece, please?


Thank you, I will definitely post pics however it turns out💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Catherine42 said:


> This is beautiful! Don't touch a thing just continue on. Please post pics when all finished!


Thank you and yes I will post pics when all is done💞


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the ruffle effect a lot! I wonder if you were to do a crochet picot around the edges, if that would enhance the ruffle a bit more? I would do what many of the others have suggested and block it. If the ruffle remains, crochet on a picot edge. It is beautifully done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateMassachusetts said:


> I like the ruffle effect a lot! I wonder if you were to do a crochet picot around the edges, if that would enhance the ruffle a bit more? I would do what many of the others have suggested and block it. If the ruffle remains, crochet on a picot edge. It is beautifully done!


Thank you 💞


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

finish it, and then add a border to the sides. Then block it well. It will be absolutely beautiful.

the top may not be as ruffly as the bottom, but if it is, then you could just leave it, but I think the professional quality of your knitting says it should be blocked.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

It's beautiful...don't frog it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Obsessed said:


> It's beautiful...don't frog it!


Thank you, I had never heard of frogging before I joined this site. I'm guessing it means undoing your work.💞


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Call it a design element and do the same on the other end. I would.
Beautiful work


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cathie02664 said:


> Call it a design element and do the same on the other end. I would.
> Beautiful work


Thank you 💞


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you, I had never heard of frogging before I joined this site. I'm guessing it means undoing your work.💞


Yes, frogging is when you join the chorus of "rib-bit, rib-bit, rib-bit."

I, too, had to read your description to learn what you were describing as being wrong with your work because it certainly looks good to me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much. Also for explaining frogging. Not a big fan of frogging I have to say, I do it occasionally, but I don't like it &#128158;


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the ruffle look as well and wouldn't frog it--coming from the frogging queen herself, this is unheard of I am a perfectionist, and even I would not pull this out. Looks great!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

countryknitwit said:


> I like the ruffle look as well and wouldn't frog it--coming from the frogging queen herself, this is unheard of I am a perfectionist, and even I would not pull this out. Looks great!


Thank you so much 💞


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I would never have known if you did not point it out. The slight ruffle seems like a wonderful design element to me. I think I would just carry on as is. Beautiful I say :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its gorgeous!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I think this looks great the way it is. You have put a lot of work into it. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would leave it. If you plan on blocking this it will even out quite nicely.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

It is a beautiful pattern and I like the little ruffle on it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Couldn't you just block it to make the size fit better with the edge? It is so gorgeous and that is a L-O-T of work. If I had to rip this out, I would be crying for a week!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a very beautiful, complex pattern and you have done an excellent job of knitting it.
I love it the way it is - the edging has a softness about it that I wouldn't want to change.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Beautiful work; I would leave it as is unless it really bothers you. Know I could live with it.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think so too!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> Couldn't you just block it to make the size fit better with the edge? It is so gorgeous and that is a L-O-T of work. If I had to rip this out, I would be crying for a week!!!


I think I would be crying too💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> That's a very beautiful, complex pattern and you have done an excellent job of knitting it.
> I love it the way it is - the edging has a softness about it that I wouldn't want to change.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I would never have known if you did not point it out. The slight ruffle seems like a wonderful design element to me. I think I would just carry on as is. Beautiful I say :thumbup:


Thank you💞


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> I kind of like the soft ruffle effect. Especially since it is uniform where it gathers in. Looks like it is supposed to be that way to me. I'd leave it alone. However, as posted earlier, you can probably "tame" it using the suggestions from others.


 :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

That's lovely. I like the ruffle, but agree with others that when you block it, the ruffles will probably disappear or at the very least be less noticeable.

However, if it really bothers you and you really don't like it, the time to frog is now before you put anymore time into it. What a heartbreak it would be to get it almost done and decide then that you just can't stand the ruffle.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's lovely, I could live with that but can you?


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

It is beautiful just the way it is


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

susieO said:


> I agree, it is lovely! Blocking it should solve your problem...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it just as it is! I would definitely not undo it.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

WOW Ros, your knitting is fantastic. It looks good. I would not frog it.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

It looks fantastic just the way it is,so if you can live with it and the person it is for loves it, I wouldn't frog it. I love the ruffle look.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with jmf6406; I like the soft ruffle effect .... 
"Especially since it is uniform where it gathers in. Looks like it is supposed to be that way to me. I'd leave it alone." ... that is, unless it really bugs you. One if my points of judgment is to gage how it effects the usefulness of the product. I think your ruffled border does not effect the usefulness of your blanket.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
It's really pretty. You could call the "ruffle" effect a design element, but it's whether or not it would bother you in the long run.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I would never undo all those rows!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is just beautiful as is...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I would never undo all those rows!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is just beautiful as is...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

I have not read all four pages of replies but in the two I did read, no one suggested what I would do. I am a purist, I'd work to the end, then, on the starting border, pull the yarn across about a row below the top of the border to separate it, undo the last border row, stitch by stitch, pick up the loops and work the border the other way, using the correct needles. The work is so beautiful, would you really be happy with that border never looking quite right?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm with the "block it to even it out" crowd. 
Wow, the blanket is looking gooood!
Please show us piccies when you are finished, can't wait!
Hannet


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

It's beautiful and the 'ruffle' looks perfectly natural to me. Don't change a thing!

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful creative edging, Block it and enjoy your gorgeous work!


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, I'd call it that and enjoy, It's beauiful


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's beautiful and I like the way it looks now. The edges look like soft waves. I'd leave it alone.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't undo it unless it get to you so much that you can't knit any more. It is beautiful and will look unique when finished.

Happy knitting.    

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> I rather like the effect but it really is how you feel about it. The pattern is very beautiful and you are doing a good job. I always say if you are going to feel bad about it every time you look at it then frog.


I also like the effect of it. It just looks so beautiful with the little ruffle area. I think it sets it off even more, than if it was laying flat.


----------



## loufa (Nov 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> This pattern is King Cole 3458. I would love to know what everybody thinks about this and whether I should undo it and start again. I realize now that I should have done the garter stitch border on a size or two smaller needle than the main piece. I didn't for some reason and the edges don't sit flat. I did make a change in the pattern. It's supposed to be knitted in 3 panels and I've done it all together which is working out nicely. It's just that border. Do I start again? Or can I live with it and call a design element?


I would leave it as it. 
I see it as a delicate frill.
I had the same issue on a blanket I made and struggled with it for a while but then came to the realisation that no one ever said a border had to be flat so what the heck. 
Your work is beautiful. I love the pattern.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

You may be surprised how flat it lies once you block out the lace. If it doesn't I think the "ruffle" effect will look very nice with the pattern you have worked. Very nice work. Happy knitting!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Only if you know you're unhappy with it. Otherwise it looks nice as it is.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would leave it and not start again. I like the slightly ruffled effect. It is beautiful.


----------



## mkrott (Feb 18, 2014)

It is so pretty just the way you knit it!!!!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, everyone has already told you how lovely it is, and they are right! I like the soft drape.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful! No to ripping it out.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

I like the edge, it looks like a ruffle. So pretty


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't tear it out. I like the soft ruffle look. Beautiful work by the way.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

What a lovely pattern and so nicely done - really catches the eye. I would also continue on and block when done - should be fine ;-)


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Live with it! It looks lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't undo it. It's beautiful like it is.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I think its beautiful! Who's to Know??


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i agree with everyone else. it really adds a soft feel. leave it!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the edge. I think it's nicer than the flat edge. Love the soft ruffle. More like a designed pleat.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the ruffled edge...don't undo it!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I would leave it. I like the look of the edge. Gorgeous pattern and you have done an exquisite job. Leave it
,


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your work is lovely and I like the little bit of ruffle on the edge.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I rather like the "ruffle" that this created. I wouldn't rip it out and start again unless you just can't live with it. I would make sure to do the same as on the other end to make them match. I also would not depend on blocking to take this out because I'm not sure it will.
> 
> It is beautiful, and very well worked.


My opinion also. It's really too beautiful as it is to frog. :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree. It looks like a design element. It is quite beautiful the way it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

DON'T undo it!! Blocking it will take care of it. I am sure. Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with everyone here. The ruffle effect looks nice and the blanket is beautiful so far.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like a very pretty ruffle to me. :thumbup:


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

It is lovely as is. Do NOT frog it nor try and block it out.
The gentle wave of the boarder is delicate and adds that certain something to the overall blanket which makes it even more exquisite. Be proud of your work and continue.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gloriam said:


> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


agree 1000%
Jane


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

alekie said:


> It is lovely as is. Do NOT frog it nor try and block it out.
> The gentle wave of the boarder is delicate and adds that certain something to the overall blanket which makes it even more exquisite. Be proud of your work and continue.


Thank you 💞


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I would say no, don't tink it. Even if blocking doesn't flatten it entirely...it is gorgeous. BUT if it bothers you too much...take it out. HUGS...GG


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Shelagh.Hollingworth said:


> I have not read all four pages of replies but in the two I did read, no one suggested what I would do. I am a purist, I'd work to the end, then, on the starting border, pull the yarn across about a row below the top of the border to separate it, undo the last border row, stitch by stitch, pick up the loops and work the border the other way, using the correct needles. The work is so beautiful, would you really be happy with that border never looking quite right?


I agree with redoing the border just as described here. I have done this and pleased with the results


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I rather like the "ruffle" that this created. I wouldn't rip it out and start again unless you just can't live with it. I would make sure to do the same as on the other end to make them match. I also would not depend on blocking to take this out because I'm not sure it will.
> 
> It is beautiful, and very well worked.


Well stated! when both side match, the ruffles will be a fabulous design element.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

If you ask the question, it is usually because you know and do not like the answer. I think you feel you ought to undo and start again. If it will nag you all your life then that is what you do. 

If on the other hand you accept that it is YOUR shawl and not the designers, then hey you made it with a garter stitch frill, something the designer did not think of herself.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It's lovely the way it is, please don't rip it out.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

alekie said:


> It is lovely as is. Do NOT frog it nor try and block it out.
> The gentle wave of the boarder is delicate and adds that certain something to the overall blanket which makes it even more exquisite. Be proud of your work and continue.


Thank you, I think most people are saying don't undo it. I do love the pattern and I've already undone it once. I started doing the panel separately, (the pattern is three separate panels) but I found the pattern flows much better if you do it altogether and I really like the no seams approach. 💞


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it looks lovely too! If you're really unhappy with it why not run a life line through the last row of garter stitch, unpick the rest of the garter st, pick up on a smaller needle, work the required number of g st rows and cast off. Lucky recipient of this lovely blanket.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

wow what a lovely job - I say once it is blocked it will be fine- please carry on and show picture when finished


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nanny White said:


> I think it looks lovely too! If you're really unhappy with it why not run a life line through the last row of garter stitch, unpick the rest of the garter st, pick up on a smaller needle, work the required number of g st rows and cast off. Lucky recipient of this lovely blanket.


Thank you, the woman I'm giving it to really loves it, but you know we are always critical of our own work. If I'm honest about it if someone else was making this, I would be saying that's really pretty. And as you may know already, I do like ruffles. I really appreciate everyone's opinion, so a big thank you to you and everyone else who has taken the time to reply 💞


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

OMG don't frog it, it's gorgeous.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

gloriam said:


> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is beautiful as is....it gives it a frill edge...I like it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JTM said:


> agree 1000%
> Jane


Thank you 💞


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the ruffled edging. Heavens, no, don't undo! Your work is lovely.


----------



## mimatorres (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree don't undo it it's beautiful, it looks like a ruffle at the edges. I would leave it alone, it's perfect the way it is. Hope you can live with it the way it is too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mimatorres said:


> I agree don't undo it it's beautiful, it looks like a ruffle at the edges. I would leave it alone, it's perfect the way it is. Hope you can live with it the way it is too.


Thank you, I think that I can. As I said before the woman who wants this loves it. So I think I will leave this as is and continue on. I will probably make another one at some time and compare photos. Who knows, maybe I will like this one best. 💞


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Pleasssse do not undo, so nice and so much work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm with the group in agreement. Consider it a design element and call it a day!!! Beautiful.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I like to ruffle effect but I don't believe it will flatten out with blocking. I would keep going but if you really want it flat, I would start again.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I like the ruffle. I assume the pattern will end with several rows of garter stitch, if so, keep the same size needles so that it ruffles as well.
If you decide you can't live with the ruffle, you do not need to rip out the entire project. You can undo the cast on edge and pull back the garter stitch rows to the decorative stitch pattern, pick up your stitches and rework the garter stitch rows in the opposite direction on a smaller needle.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

it is very pretty and the edging looks like it is suppose to be that way


----------



## Diamond Lil (Jul 20, 2011)

I would keep it ...continue on because it looks like a soft ruffle and it's different than just a plain flat edge. It's got a special effect. Good luck.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

susieO said:


> I agree, it is lovely! Blocking it should solve your problem...


Totally agree. Remember we are our worst enemies :roll: :roll:


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

I think it makes a perfectly gentle ruffle. I wouldn't advise trying to block it flat. I'm the type to " let the sleeping dog lie"


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work is beautiful,leave the ruffle. It's interesting.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Please continue. You have made an heirloom quality item.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think your work is lovely and far too good to rip back. The soft ruffly edge enhances the more structured design of the main piece.


----------



## Lynette L (Jun 27, 2013)

Very beautiful! I love the ruffled edge.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I can only tell you what I would do in this case. I'd continue knitting and pray that it would work out in the blocking because my other choice if I ripped it would be to cut my throat. In that case I'd have the problem of removing the blood stains from the blanket. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? LOL


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it is beautiful the way it is. Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the ruffle. I vote to leave it.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

I like the design element/ripple effect. It is lovely.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd never undo it! It is gorgeous....


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

gloriam said:


> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


Ditto.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

gloriam said:


> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


I like the ruffle border, just do the same on the other border. Your work is so lovely and you have so much done. Don't frog, just add your special feature on the other side to match


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

gloriam said:


> Looks like a design element to me. Your work is lovely.


I totally agree! It looks like a gentle ruffle, and I would certainly leave it!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

It is beautiful. I would wait and block it when it is done. Should be fine.


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

It's beautiful just the way it is! You are a beautiful knitter and designer!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

What a lovely design element!


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

I would definately keep it as is, especially after checking the photo of the pattern completed - I love the 'ruffle-flare'. It really adds to the overall romance of the throw. I admire your work, it's so inspiring. http://www.amazon.co.uk/King-Cole-Afghan-Knitting-Pattern/dp/B00AFE8134


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That blanket is beautiful! I'm sure once you have it washed and blocked it will be just fine.


----------



## shazzalan (Jun 3, 2014)

If it really bothers you, how about just turning it over, unpicking the border and reknitting that?


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

I think it looks fine. If it bothers you frog it. I always frog if it bothers me. You are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Beautiful! I would leave it.


----------



## shazzalan (Jun 3, 2014)

If it really bothers you, how about just turning it over, unpicking the border and reknitting that?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh no no no! All that lovely work? The border will be just fine.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it gives a beautiful ruffly effect.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I learned how to do applied cord binding today and really like the technique and the results. As for your beautiful project, how about leaving all as is and taking a 2nd skein of yarn and making a binding and/or blocking the border as is to see if it will begin to lay flatter? or try a little of both. I am in the minority here, I would have to do something to make it lay flat or frog it. If you can live with it with no regrets, don't frog.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i think it looks good, and if you make the ather border the same way, nobody knows it suppose to be laying flat. i kind of like it, but that's just me.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I think you should just leave it. Just too pretty to undo.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

The ripple element in the edging is lovely - it is an effect of the contrast in the density of the work by the different stitches and looks like a clever design element. I would leave it as is - it is quite a charming piece. If you have to know - work a swatch with the change you wish you had made to see what the difference would be if it was changed - you may not be any happier with the result. 
You've done a superior job.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I like it!
Don't change a thing!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't undo. Complete your blanket to end of lace, place on lifeline and block. If it still ruffles and you don't like it you can snip a thread in second row below lace and pick it out while placing stitches on a needle. Unravel that offending edge and reknit it from the lace outward. Saves your work and you can still make it suit you.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I vote design element. Lovely work


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

The work is amazingly beautiful and it looks fine to me, but if YOU cannot live with it as is, lightly steam the edge you are concerned about to "lock" the stitches. Then carefully pick out the last row of the border and being very careful not to lose or twist the stitches of the main body, pick them up with a circular needle of the size you want to knit the garter stitch border with (and long enough to accommodate all the stitches - remember a point protector on the opposite end needle!), then simply knit the border back as you want it. when completed you will not be able to detect that you knitted in the opposite direction. It is just like adding ribbing to a sleeve or neckline.


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

I think it's beautiful just the way it is.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the ruffle!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

You can probably remedy that when you block the finished blanket. It's what I would do.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

I think it's beautiful as is.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Looks great to me.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just lovely as is.
Make the other end the same. The ruffle is nice and remember once the baby is wrapped in it, no one will eve notice.

Beautiful work.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

It's just beautiful. I like the ruffle effect.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's beautiful, such lovely work. I too would say leave it. it looks as if it's meant to be that way an attractive ruffle effect


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

It is lovelty just continue and make it your own.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> This pattern is King Cole 3458. I would love to know what everybody thinks about this and whether I should undo it and start again. I realize now that I should have done the garter stitch border on a size or two smaller needle than the main piece. I didn't for some reason and the edges don't sit flat. I did make a change in the pattern. It's supposed to be knitted in 3 panels and I've done it all together which is working out nicely. It's just that border. Do I start again? Or can I live with it and call a design element?


Steam block if it's acrylic and it will be fine. Lovely work.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

It's beautiful and you're doing a great job of knitting. I, too, think blocking will help. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it just like it is!! Do not undo it...


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

This is so pretty. The border looks like it was meant to be wavy. It goes nicely with the lace.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the edge! Definitely a design element that enhances its beauty!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Absolutely not, it looks like ruffle to me. Beautifull :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks beautiful to me and like so many of us like the ruffle effect.Keep working on it unless it bothers you to the bones....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Leave it just the way it is...it's lovely. If it continues to have a ruffle effect after blocking, that's fine. Nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would sigh, shed a tear, and then frog and start over right.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It's so pretty, love the pattern, I say leave it.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Nooooooooo, I kind of like the soft ruffle effect. Who ever looks at this, eyes will be mainly on the body of the work because it is sooo beautiful. Border will be hardly noticed.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous work and pattern! I really like the ruffled border and would leave it alone, but if it bothers you, just block it flat....I hope you don't though. I think you inadvertently made an improvement in the pattern. Again, beautiful work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kathycam said:


> Gorgeous work and pattern! I really like the ruffled border and would leave it alone, but if it bothers you, just block it flat....I hope you don't though. I think you inadvertently made an improvement in the pattern. Again, beautiful work.


Thank you 💞


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I am sure that is a design element and it is called a frill edge and it is finishes off the shawl beautifully


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Poffas said:


> I am sure that is a design element and it is called a frill edge and it is finishes off the shawl beautifully


Thank you 💞


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I like it


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I would sigh, shed a tear, and then frog and start over right.


I would frog also. You need to realize that blocking only goes (even if you can block it out that far) until the next wash and it will need to be blocked again and on and on. If it is a gift how do you explain that to the receiver???? Further you will only have the ruffle effect on the top and bottom and not the sides. It will never look right. Sad but write it of to learning. We all learn and all too often it has to make the frog happy.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, I've been watching this with interest, and would like to see a picture of it when you've finished. I hope you'll leave the 'Ruffle-Flare' and can duplicate it at the other end  just enjoy . . .


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

It's 'Outstanding' and your workmanshop is lovely - when you've completed this and if you find it unsatisfactory just let me know and I will gladly send my mailing address and reimburse you the postage etc... LOL! Mostly, make another cup-o-tea and ENJOY!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

idabit said:


> It's 'Outstanding' and your workmanshop is lovely - when you've completed this and if you find it unsatisfactory just let me know and I will gladly send my mailing address and reimburse you the postage etc... LOL! Mostly, make another cup-o-tea and ENJOY!


Thank you...LOL 💞


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like a design element to me. It is lovely!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

that is a gorgeous pattern, and you have done it beautifully! I rather like the ruffle, whether it blocks out or not.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's beautiful. Blocking should fix it


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would sigh, shed a tear, and then frog and start over right.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think once its blocked it will be fine.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

RosD said:


> This pattern is King Cole 3458. I would love to know what everybody thinks about this and whether I should undo it and start again. I realize now that I should have done the garter stitch border on a size or two smaller needle than the main piece. I didn't for some reason and the edges don't sit flat. I did make a change in the pattern. It's supposed to be knitted in 3 panels and I've done it all together which is working out nicely. It's just that border. Do I start again? Or can I live with it and call a design element?


I love it as it is! You could even call it a mini ruffle


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tmlester said:


> I love it as it is! You could even call it a mini ruffle


Love the mini ruffle idea💞


----------

